# cant find



## vdubballa2008 (Feb 2, 2008)

anyone ever see a v8q on air bags?


----------



## kuma85 (Oct 22, 2007)

vdubballa2008 said:


> anyone ever see a v8q on air bags?


nope, but ive seen some on some super cut springs. 

im going air on my 200 turbo at some point down the road. but a V8 on bags would be SICK.


----------

